
Edward Snowden Is a Fucking Idiot - unicornporn
https://gizmodo.com/edward-snowden-is-a-fucking-idiot-1789039598
======
RichardHeart
Perhaps Ed Snowden has reason to not piss off the political flavor of the
month, for extrajudicial rendition and the death penalty for treason exist.
Maybe he's ok with promoting technology because it gets the job done with less
political fall out for him.

------
qno

      "And I’ve come to the conclusion that he’s promoting an idiotic worldview that’s completely devoid of answers for how to effectively combat the threat that Donald Trump and his neo-fascist goons pose to our democracy."
    

k den

------
Lintaris
Not much in the article. I ended up reading other articles on the site like 10
ways to lead a hhappy life and how to make your own chipotle.

~~~
unicornporn
:-) I'm sure they were a better read.

------
sirrele
This was an annoying read. His thought process and lack of content was
concerning..

~~~
unicornporn
Not the best text, no.

